# Our Website



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

let me know what you think of our new website im making, im not very good with things like this tho but have surprised my self haha 
Lowenchi Chihuahuas


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks great and very easy to use, you did a wonderful job!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Love it even more so now I know lotus bf shares the same birthday!!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

fantastic.....well done you x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You did great! I've started playing around w/ one too but ugh, its so pointless right now


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very good job. I design websites (mostly my own personal ones) for fun with my hubby's help on writing scripts to make things easier and go more smoothly, you did a great job.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

looks fab well done!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

looks great and user friendly


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

great site lou love it x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

simple and cute! i love the font u used


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> let me know what you think of our new website im making, im not very good with things like this tho but have surprised my self haha
> Lowenchi Chihuahuas


heya i just went on your site its really good  what made you want to make a site?


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

codyann said:


> heya i just went on your site its really good  what made you want to make a site?


I made it so I (and anyone nosey, and I know a lot who are) can track my show progress and its also for my breeding program, when I finally start it haha


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> I made it so I (and anyone nosey, and I know a lot who are) can track my show progress and its also for my breeding program, when I finally start it haha


aww cool, when you planning on breeding? its a realy good site


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Its looking fab, love it! Well done!

I have to set aside about an hour to update mine as im rubbish at it and end up having to redo things about 10 times lol! I've just done a major overhaul on it and rearranged all the pages and it took about 3 hours as, for some reason, freewebs wouldnt let me copy and paste the old info onto the new pages so I had to type it all out from scratch! Sometimes i think its more trouble than its worth...lol!!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

codyann said:


> aww cool, when you planning on breeding? its a realy good site


I don't have a suitable bitch yet so who knows how long it will take for me to find the perfect one, took me 2 years before I found the perfect boy haha I'm so fussy.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> I don't have a suitable bitch yet so who knows how long it will take for me to find the perfect one, took me 2 years before I found the perfect boy haha I'm so fussy.


lol you cant help it if you want the best boy and girl, what do you look for then in a chihuahua? i think i would find that really hard to turn down a chihuahua


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

codyann said:


> lol you cant help it if you want the best boy and girl, what do you look for then in a chihuahua? i think i would find that really hard to turn down a chihuahua


Obviously would need to be to standard and I have been researching lines and types I like, if possible she would be good enough to show a little bit too lol I couldn't just take home any old chihuahua, my first girl is a rescue and has awful temperament problems I still wouldn't be with out her lol


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> Obviously would need to be to standard and I have been researching lines and types I like, if possible she would be good enough to show a little bit too lol I couldn't just take home any old chihuahua, my first girl is a rescue and has awful temperament problems I still wouldn't be with out her lol


yeah i understand you, i really want to get a little boy as a friend for roxi but i would defo see the pup with the mum and dad i got roxi when she was 12 weeks old but she wasnt with her mum and dad they took her away at 5weeks old they didnt know anything about her breed or evan the fact that she shouldnt of been away from her mum, and now she dont really like other dogs. so defo i would get one from a breeder so i know roughly how he will react when he grows up. but like you i wouldnt be without her shes my baby


----------

